# abu round baitcaster for bass and cats



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm gonna buy a new baitcaster for bass and cats but would like some input from those of you who use these reels.
I will use it for car-rigging,catching channel cats,and attacking the lilly pads/
Which size reel would be best using lures from 3/8's to 1 oz?
I figured to get a mh 7ft pole which throws lures from 1/4oz-1 1/4oz.
I dont know if i should use a 4600 or a 5600 size reel.I've held both and i'll only buy the 4600 or 5600 since i want the thumb bar release since it's easier to cast alot.I will be getting a c4 reel more then likely since i found them for $69 new.
What is the difference between a c4 and a c4mag?I know the c4 mag has the magnetic and centrifical brakes but does the c4mag have any advantage on casting the lighter or heavier lures?I know it will be more work having to adjust another brake thing but when i tie on a lure it will be there for a while and i'll also switch back and forth with my spinning outfit if fish are finicky and require smaller diameter line or just throw on a flourocarbon leader.
If you had to pick out of these rods which would you get and why?I am on a limited budget so these rods are not high price.
1.fenwick eagle gt m/h 7ft $50
2.Berklet lightning rod m/h 7ft $30
3.Shakespeare ugly stick m/h 7ft $30. I have no idea what the reccommended lure weight is for ugly sticks since it doesn't say anything about it on the pole besides action and line weight.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.I opted for the 4600 and 5600 for lighter line and easier palmability.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

bman, I have a 5600c that I have had for 23 years...still my favorite...spool size is big enough to hold plenty of line of about any diameter. I also have a 6500 Striper model. It doesn't have a thumbar, but I still enjoy using it. I fish for pike & musky with them and they work great. Both are mounted on Berkley Lightning MH casting rods. I also have 4 MH Ugly Sticks with smaller line counter trolling reels I use at Erie. I like the sensitivity on my Berkley's and are great for casting (although I'm throwing a little heavier lure) and also for long lining cranks while trolling. My Ugly sticks are more durable however...I guess it will depend on what you fish for, how you fish and what lines you use...superlines will enhance the feel of both rods, but the Ugly Stick is less sensitive. The Abu's handle heavier lures better than lighter ones. If you go lighter than 3/8 oz, look at the bassin' models as I think they would perform slightly better. I always thought a thumbar was awesome, but I got used to either reel and like them both equally. Check out Abu's new Record series...smooth a silk and in the same sizes a 5600 and C4, although it is about $130. I don't think they are available with a thumbar, but I would guess that option is coming soon. That will be my next reel purchase. I think yougot it on the C4 vs C4 mag. I think the mag may also have a anti reverse on it. All in all, those reels and rods all match up nicely together...go to the store and set them up and feel for yourself...that is what I would do if I were you...good luck.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

fugawri,those records do have a thumbar.i have a 50 series i that is awesome.i can cast 1/8 ounce jigs about 50 feet,and with more practice,probably farther  
the 60 would be a great striper/musky reel.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that the 5600 Rocket series have a thumbar as well. I have a gold color 5600 Rocket, high speed retrieve and it's really nice. I use it for channels, but there is a reel that is made exactly for what your needs are: Abu Garcia 5600WS, the WS stand for Wiffel Spool. I think the actual box says 5600WS BASS. I caught a 23# Flathead on this reel & it did a great job.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are the pics. If I ever need another channel cat reel it would be this one or a 5600C4.

ABU 5600WS OFFICIAL WEB LINK


----------

